# Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB



## HD4ever (28. Mai 2007)

hab mir grad für kleines Geld einen kleinen 2 PS Motor von Mercury ( 1997 ) zugelegt, so billig deshalb weil am internen Tank der Benzinhahn abgebrochen ist und ich mit nen Tank besorgen muß dafür.
Ansonsten hat der noch nicht alzuviel Wasser gesehen in seinen 10 Jahren bisher.
das der keine Drehgaspinne hat war mir klar, aber was mit ja so bei näherer Betrachtung komisch vorkommt ist, wenn ich am Starterseil ziehe dreht die Schraube immer mit ... dachte ja bei der Stellung "open" wäre das evtl nicht so ... #c
ne Gangschaltung hat das Teil nicht , zum Rückwärtsfahren wird der umgedreht ...
denke für meine geplanten Zwecke an nem Mini Autodach-Angelboot ausreichend ... ist das normal das die Schraube immer mitdreht ? ;+
hinter dem Hebel befindet sich eigendlich nur son komischer Stift am Vergaser wo der Hebel vorn immer einrastet .... 
außen am unteren Hebel steht .. run - open - und start
hat jemand evl zufällig nen Handbuch ?


----------



## detlefb (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

evt. findest du hier 
http://www.brunswickmarineemea.com/
ein Operation Manual


----------



## Hamburgspook (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

Moin,

hab so ein ähnliches Teil mit 4 PS.
An der Seite ist bei meinem noch ein kleiner Hebel, mit dem Du auf Leerlauf schalten kannst.

Ansonsten findest Du die Beschreibungen auf der oben genannten Seite.
hab meine dort áuch gefunden.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## HD4ever (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

der link ist klasse ... schon durchgeforstet ... ab 2,5 PS da auch zu finden ... denke die für 2 PS wird wohl nicht so viel anders sein |kopfkrat ... werd ihn mal testen und schauen wie der so funzt ....


----------



## detlefb (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

wenn ich das mal richtig gelesen habe arbeiten die kleinen mit einer Fliehkraftkupplung, da wäre es denkbar das, das Standgas einfach zu hoch eingestellt ist.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

toller Mist .... 
hab nun festgestellt das es für dieses 1997 Model *keine* Ersatzteile mehr gibt und die vom Nachfolge-Modell 2,5 PS passen nicht #q
Ist das erste mal das ich sowas höre und von Mercury hätte ich das nicht erwartet ... :c


----------



## henningcl (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

hi
was fehlt dir denn?

grüsse
henning


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

der Motor ist anscheinend mal umgefallen ... an dem kleinen internen Tank ist der Stutzen für den Bezinschlauch abgebrochen und der Benzinhahn fehlt ....
denke wohl schwer da gebraucbt was auf zu treiben #c
muß mal gucken ob da was zu basteln geht |kopfkrat


----------



## henningcl (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

hi

es ist normal bei kleineren motoren ,das die schraube beim anreissen mitdreht ,denn es gibt keine kupplung oder ähnliches.

der untere hebel ist so etwas wie der choke .
eine klappe schliesst die luftzufuhr und es wir FAST nur benzin angesaugt.
open bedeutet ,das die chokeklappe geöffnet wird.

der obere hebel ist zum gasgeben.es wird parallel der zündzeitpunkt und die drosselklappe verstellt.


wenn du mir noch ein paar bilder per mail schickst kann ich dir mit dem tank vielleicht helfen .
ich schick dir eine mail oder pn mit meiner adresse.

grüsse
henning


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

cool .... mach ich !!! :m


----------



## Hamburgspook (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

Moin,

wo wir gerade bei den Aussenbordern sind. 
Wie kann ich an dem 4 PS Mercury einen externen Tank anschließen ?

Bei AWN sagte mir der gute man, das funktioniere nur mit einer elektrischen Pumpe, da die Vergaser nicht selbst ansaugen ?
Ich dachte es reicht ein Schlauch mit Pumpball ?

Kann mir da jemand helfen was zu tun ist ?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

also ein 1 Zylinder mit internem Tank ?
ich hatte so einen in der 5 PS Version aber war ganz zufrieden mit dem internen Tank ... wie nen externer da ranzubasteln sein könnte ... |kopfkrat ... könnte mir aber gut vorstellen das er recht hat


----------



## Hamburgspook (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

Hallo Jörg,

genau, 1 Zylinder - 2 Takter mit 4 PS.
Nervt halt das ewige auffüllen.....wenn es ein wenig schaukelt.

Was bist Du denn für eine Mischung gefahren ? 1:50 ?
Und was für ein Öl ? Habe mir sagen lassen auf jeden Fall ein TCW Öl....

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

meienr hatte 1:100 ... war aber auch nen neuerer ... klar, wenn du lange Strecken fährst etwas blöd, aber ich fand es allemal praktischer mit dem Motot und nem kleinen 5 L Kanister als noch nen externen Tank mit rumzuschleppen .... grad bei mobilen Booten wie Schlauchis oder meinen kleinen Nußschalen vorher ... Geschmackssache :m


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*



HD4ever schrieb:


> toller Mist ....
> hab nun festgestellt das es für dieses 1997 Model *keine* Ersatzteile mehr gibt und die vom Nachfolge-Modell 2,5 PS passen nicht #q
> Ist das erste mal das ich sowas höre und von Mercury hätte ich das nicht erwartet ... :c



keine Teile für Merc??? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.

Hast du schonmal Cyrus angesprochen? Der bekommt doch eigentlich alles für Mercury.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

konnte ich mir auch nicht ... #c
is das ein boardie ?


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

nein ist leider kein Boardie aber hier aktiv.
Dort wird mir bei Motorfragen immer gut geholfen und zu Merc-Teilen hat Cyrus eine Standleitung ins belgische Zentrallager. Der kann dir sofort sagen ob die Sachen lieferbar sind. Kannst du dann in Rahlstedt bei ihm abholen.

Hier kannst du Cyrus auch direkt erreichen #h


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

dank dir !!!!


----------



## henningcl (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo wir gerade bei den Aussenbordern sind.
> Wie kann ich an dem 4 PS Mercury einen externen Tank anschließen ?
> ...



hi
theoretisch geht das .

du brauchst aber eine elektrische benzinförderpumpe ,der kleine pall zum pumpen ist nur dafür gedacht das benzin zur pumpe zu fördern. die pumpe kann in luft den sprit nicht ansaugen.

bei kleineren motoren ,die älter sind ist 1:50 die regel ,wie es bei neueren aussieht weiss ich nicht.
ich würde sogar 1: 40 mischen.

2 tackt öl kannst du an jeder tankstelle kaufen,das ist auch schnurz piepe welches du nimmst.
grüsse
henning


----------



## Dummfisch (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*



henningcl schrieb:


> hi
> theoretisch geht das .
> 
> du brauchst aber eine elektrische benzinförderpumpe ,der kleine pall zum pumpen ist nur dafür gedacht das benzin zur pumpe zu fördern. die pumpe kann in luft den sprit nicht ansaugen.
> ...



Hallo, 
wenn du es schaffst, den Tank über Motorniveau zu installieren, kommst du ohne Pumpe aus. Das funktioniert beim Einbautank ja auch. Ist halt bei einem kleinen Boot ohne Aufbauten nicht möglich.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Dummfisch (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*



HD4ever schrieb:


> toller Mist ....
> hab nun festgestellt das es für dieses 1997 Model *keine* Ersatzteile mehr gibt und die vom Nachfolge-Modell 2,5 PS passen nicht #q
> Ist das erste mal das ich sowas höre und von Mercury hätte ich das nicht erwartet ... :c



Hallo Jörg,
soweit ich weiß, werden die kleinen Mercury-Motoren von Tohatsu gebaut und nur mit neuem Namen/Lackierung versehen. Vielleicht hast du ja bei Tohatsu mit dem Zukauf der Teile Glück.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Hamburgspook (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu 2 PS Mercury 2.0M AB*

Moin,

danke für die Antworten.
Da bleibe ich lieber beim internen Tank auffüllen, das wird mir sonst zu kompliziert und wieder mehr Gerödel.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------

